
Mystery over monster star's vanishing act - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-53235909
======
perl4ever
"overhead, without any fuss, the stars were going out"

The idea somehow came to me that if the earth was going to be destroyed in the
near future by some random event, and earth was the only place with
intelligent beings in the universe, something would affect probability, such
that weirder and weirder things would spontaneously happen. I can't exactly
explain the connection but it's based on vague thoughts about "quantum
immortality" and the uncertainty principle. I feel like if I were a decent
writer I could make it into a fantasy/SF short story.

------
lifeisstillgood
Me, I'm hoping for a Dyson Sphere :-)

